# First postpartum period or pregnant?



## rosie023 (Jun 20, 2010)

I am almost 5 months postpartum and on Valentine's day evening(yay me!) started spotting pink blood. Had cramping, felt really bitchy, the whole bit... Bled very light the next day and for another day as well. Now it's stopped completely. Is this my period returning? Usually I last 6-7 days and it's really heavy. With my DD my cycle returned at 9 month's but was completely normal. I am exclusively breastfeeding so maybe the hormones are still trying to 'hold it's the cycle coming back full force? Or could I be pregnant??? When is the earliest I could test? I did have a spot of pink blood exactly 3 week's before this period started which I thought was implantation bleeding but I took several pregnancy tests a week and a half after that spot and they were all negative.


----------



## rosie023 (Jun 20, 2010)

Bump


----------



## Oceanspray (Nov 20, 2014)

@rosie023, you may also find some good suggestions if you post this in the nursing mamas TTC thread, as they have all been there one way or the other!


----------

